# Cleaning saddle pads



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, I just use the washing machine.


----------



## Donanuge (Aug 21, 2007)

Sara,

Thanks, after I did the post, I actually realized I should have put western pad. Since they are so big and some are wool....I was wondering if they would shrink? Do you have western or english?

Thanks.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I've done both...admittedly, the english pads work better in your average topload washing machine...big western pads do better in the sideloaders you find at laundrymats. For wool, felt or any other natural fiber, I usually wash on cold and line dry. For synthetics, I'll just toss them in the dryer. Real fleece, I still do by hand. 

Just me though


----------



## Donanuge (Aug 21, 2007)

Sara,

Thanks alot, you've been very helpful. I was thinking on the laundrymat idea. So I'll give it a try.

This site is very interesting. I don't have too many friends that have horses, so I think I'm going to like this place. 

Thanks again.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I did wash fleece one by hand: just spread from hose lots of time till get clean, and then put it outside to dry (no soap or smth!). I was told at trail riding barn that fleece pads are not great for laundry.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

hmmmm I probably should do Danas its kinda crusty with sweat.........really gross


----------



## Donanuge (Aug 21, 2007)

Funny, since I did the post. But I've come with with my own anwser. This weekend as my husband was presure washing the boat, I thought about pressure washing my saddle pads. I was amazed....it worked soooooo good. Just spray, and all of the crusted dirt just went away, took about 5 mins to do it. They looked brand new again. 

And now, I think I'm becoming an advid fan of the pressure washer....I think there are alot of things I want to wash. We borrowed one this weekend, but I think I'm going to buy one.

Thanks for all your help, if you can ever try the pressure washer go for it.


----------



## kat399 (Sep 22, 2007)

I wash the thin western sweat blankets, and the english pads by hand in a pail. We bring our thick Western fleece pads to the car wash. Mum won`t let me go near her washer


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried to clean my english saddle pad in the washer because it was muddy and covered in hair, most of the hair came out, but it went in the washer instead, so my next load of laundry was covered in horse hair  
I would say vacuum the pad first to get hair off it, and then throw it in the washer, because it did get the mud out too!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I always pressure wash my pads. Since I don't have one of my own I just take them to the car wash. Works great on blankets and rugs too and doesn't take but a few minutes to clean.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I just use the pressure nozzle that I use to wash my horses on the end of a water hose with mine. It works well but takes a bit of time. I am considering getting one of those pressure nozzles that attaches to your standard water hose.
https://www.buywaterjet.com/?s_kwcid=TC-2818-4651402387-e-331770532


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Used the washer huh? That qualifies you as a real horseman. Lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mayatex I have to put in a cold bath of water to soak for an hour.


----------



## somoni (Mar 16, 2011)

That depends on what saddle pad you wash. If you wash a sheepskin/fleecework saddle pad, better to do it by hand. I used to have a New Merino Sheepskin half pad and I put it into washing machine. It turned out the shape has changed a little. The fleece lost a little. But later I washed it by hand.


----------



## jeanette8530 (Oct 22, 2012)

I keep hair off my good saddle pad by using a cotton quilted "baby pad" shaped like either an english or western pad. They are made of cotton and you use them next to the skin before placing on saddle pad. Then you can just let it dry and brush or shake off the dried hair. Place into a washing machine and dryer. These are cheap and keep most dirt and hair from your good pad and can be found at many larger tack shops. I luv these!!! A friend had one, so I went out & bought the material & made my own.


----------

